# Rave beans



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried the beans listed below ?? .Any information on TASTE, MOUTH FEEL, ACIDITY, RECOMMENDATIONS

Java old brown, Gisuma Red Bourbon, Cuban Serrano, Signature blend and Jampit.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Why not just buy them and try them. It's hardly going to break the bank plus it'll be interesting to try 5 different beans and compare them.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah! Try them and give us an update on what you think!


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

Signature blend is delicious and highly recommended, I've just ordered more. Works best in milky drinks- a flat white using what some would say is a double shot, so 16g in 32g out for example. Very forgiving to work with, sweet, biscuity, almondy, chocolate flavours. Great for guests to as its not to unusual. Tried it as straight espresso but didn't manage to get anything I was happy with so 7/10 for espresso, 10/10 as a flat white.


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

Just dive in and try for yourself. Thats what i did last week and ordered a few different beans from Rave. Although i do listen to plenty of advice on here i feel that taste is a personal thing. I went for the Signature as it seems a safe bet, but i also went for a few that nobody has mentioned on here.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Just put in an order for 1kg of signature myself. Love their new website. Loads better than the old one


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

You can find feedback on the Rave Cuban beans on the 'Darker side of life' thread.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have tried to order all the aforementioned beans,,but as from other thread I was unable to because of website problem.It was NOT to economise CHIMPSINTIES !!!

I "attempted" to order them to do a comparison for my taste after reading the descriptions on the beans. I was asking on the forum to gauge other peoples views on them until I could obtain them. Reading members views on other beans has shown some to be poles apart on the same bean.

I spoke to Rob this morning regarding the website,he was unaware of the problem and was grateful I had called, although he had received some phone calls ref difficulties ordering.

I will order ALL the beans as soon as the site is sorted as I am running slow on beans.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

WHAT'S with the RANDOM caps El carajillo?

OK, didn't realise you were actually planning on ordering them as you never said. Hope you enjoy. Strange how you had problems with their site as I just ordered form them about an hour ago with no problems.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How did you order, Rob thought it might be something with Google Chrome. Other forum members have tried and given up.!!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I just used Chrome. Maybe he's fixed it now. It was literally at 2pm I ordered 1kg of Sig blend. Payed by credit card.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just tried site again no luck,get to checkout and will not transfer to pay ----

Rang Rob site company has not been back to him, so no further information.

Ordered over the phone so all OK.

Only problem ordering from Amazon only a limited selection of Rave stock on there, not all the ones I wanted.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Could be a problem adding multiple things to the basket? I only ordered one bag.

Do you have an account with them or were you checking out as a guest.

I created an account and calculated postage in advance. Dunno?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes I had set up an account and I tried numerous times,including starting from scratch. Wait and see what Rob finds out.

Thanks to all for advice/suggestions.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Beans arrived this morning, superb service from Rob /Rave all the beans I ordered and then some.

Question, do all Rave beans need 10 days rest before use or does it vary with variety?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Worth persevering







I received 6 bags today and have roast dates all within 2 days.

Looking forward to trying but have a couple more days resting first.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

El carajillo said:


> Beans arrived this morning, superb service from Rob /Rave all the beans I ordered and then some.
> 
> Question, do all Rave beans need 10 days rest before use or does it vary with variety?


Well the signature blend and the mocha certainly benefit from 10 days, but try it for yourself, try after 5 days then 10 and note the difference


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Just tried googling rave beans to have a look at their website and the first thing that comes up is a seriously dodgy site selling semi legal pharmacuatical substances.

£2500 for a kg of dopamine reuptake inhibitor, anyone?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Its rave coffee not rave beans


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Its rave coffee not rave beans


No wonder my first bag from them wasn't to my taste...made lights come out of my taps though ...and had traces for a couple of days after.


----------

